# Dating A Seiko 7009-8028



## thorpey69

have just bought what looks to be a mint seiko ,the numbers on it are 7009-8028,is there a standard dating procedure on seikos or did they chop and change with model numbers randomly? thanks in advance


----------



## deano42

thorpey69 said:


> have just bought what looks to be a mint seiko ,the numbers on it are 7009-8028,is there a standard dating procedure on seikos or did they chop and change with model numbers randomly? thanks in advance


Have a look for a 6 or 7 digit number

The Seiko production calculator is based on the following criteria:

1. The first digit represents the year made

2. The second digit represents the month made

3. The remaining digits is the serial number

The only thing you have to do is know what decade that watch was made.

The following is an example of your watches:

1) 532294

Year made, could be 85 or 95 or 2005 (actually 2005 in this case)

Month made is March

2) 953254

Year made, could be 89 or 99

Month made is May

One other thing the months are

1 - Jan

2 - Feb

3 - Mar

4 - Apr

5 - May

6 - Jun

7 - Jul

8 - Aug

9 - Sep

O - Oct

N - Nov

D - Dec

Thanks

deano


----------



## pg tips

there should be a 6 digit number as well 1st 2 digits are the date code 1st digit is the year and second the month

ie 123456 would be 19?1 February

O N D are used for Oct Nov dec in the second digit.

The reason there is a ? is because it could be 61, 71, 81 etc you have to know what the production dates for the movement were or take an educated guess.

Here is a link which will make things a bit clearer although the 7009 movement isn't in their list

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/seiko.html


----------



## thorpey69

how long has the 7009 movement been in production or should i say from when?? thanks for the info so far very interesting


















heres the watch in question


----------



## pg tips

that does look clean thorpey, nice one, I've no idea of the production dates but looking at yours it looks early 80's to me?


----------



## thorpey69

thanks pg,hoping its as good in the flesh as in the pics,really like the clean no frills look of this watch.


----------



## Pjam

I've just got this one and if I understand correctly it was made in either 1971, 1981, 1991 or 2001. (serial number is 101244) movement is 7009 and case 8580-P. My guess is it's 1981 but am I right? or would 1991 be a better guess?


----------



## jasonm

No, I think you've probably got it right....


----------



## Pjam

Really got to love these Seiko 5's ................ I think they could become an obsession!!!


----------

